# Cheney's Daughter Gives Birth to Son



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cheney's Daughter Gives Birth to Son *

(abcnews.go.com)
Vice President Dick Cheney and his wife, Lynne Cheney, welcomed their sixth grandchild, Samuel David Cheney, Wednesday, May 23, 2007. He weighed 8 lbs., 6 oz and was born at 9:46 a.m. at Sibley Hospital in Washington, D.C.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hopefully Dick won't take the kid on a hunting trip...


----------

